# Loaches



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I just came home with a Yoyo loach...I can put it with my female bettas right? I sure hope so :S If not he's still in his bag and I can bring him back.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Google makes it sound like it will work


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yoyo loaches are peaceful fish and just like female bettas are best kept in a group of 5+. A heavy planted tank and some hiding places in which your loach can fit and not feel vulnerable will be great, other than that throw him in, well place humanely


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Loaches are shoaling fish and should not be kept singly. If you can get 5+ you can try to keep it with your Berta. Otherwise, he should really go back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

He was living alone in the store anyways so in my opinion he is no better off going back. But I will keep my eye open for more 'friend' for him.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

How big is your tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

20 gallons


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd get 2-3 more when you can find them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I will have to see if they can order 2 more...but first I will need another tank mwhahaha


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

On that note...it seems the albino cory does not school with the other cory's...doh I wonder if it only school with albino cory's.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I love albino corys  most corys don't shoal anyway, I never saw mine together always scattered around the place lol


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

When I just had 3 they did, now they think they own the ground they eat from and have taken over


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have three Albino cories, and they would leave out the Emerald cory. He would swim near them and they would swim away. So I got another Emerald to up in a different tank and moved the one I had with the albinos, now they stay together.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Cories school best with matching cories. I'm of the opinion that you should have 6 or more of each type of cory you intend to have, even though they might not swim in tight schools--and many schooling fish don't unless they're insecure--they are still a social species that should be kept in a group or not at all.

Hopefully you can get some buddies for your loach soon.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I like to use the website http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AqVolUnit=gUS&AqTempUnit=C&AqLengthUnit=inch for my stocking options but it does not include the loaches on it...do I just guess by their size 1"/gallon?


----------

